# Versailles Indiana show



## schwinnguyinohio (Aug 17, 2021)

Coming up September 18th


----------



## RustyHornet (Aug 19, 2021)

Is this a decent show? Thinking about swinging down there. Royal Oak the next day, won’t be able to do both...


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Aug 20, 2021)

I like it , always find something to buy , and have sold a few things also


----------



## JOEL (Aug 21, 2021)

How many vendors?


----------



## John Gailey (Sep 1, 2021)

I'm going.
Bringing these.


----------



## Iverider (Sep 14, 2021)

I’m going to bring some things to sell.


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Sep 15, 2021)

This Saturday, weather looking great


----------

